# Sami Raimi to direct "World of Warcraft"



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090722/ap_en_mo/film_world_of_warcraft_1

Not having played the game, is there some sort of story going on in it that would lend itself to a movie?


----------

